# The Greatest



## soufiej (Jun 17, 2016)

Interesting write up for a photographer to consider ...

Ali-Liston 50 Years Later: The Real Story Behind the Greatest Sports Photo of All Time


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 17, 2016)

It is one of the best photos of Ali that has ever been shot, and as Liefer has stated luck had a lot to do with it, especially in a sport like boxing, never easy to come away with outstanding images. He was in the right place at the right time and didn't miss, that's what set him apart from so many sports photographers over the decades.  I'm sure he missed many good images over the years, but when it counted Liefer was ready for this one. I think it's difficult to simply say it's the greatest sports photo of all time. But then I've never been one for lists of "greatest" anything.  I've seen so many great sports images, and sometimes it's subject matter that makes the difference.


----------

